# Technivorm Individual



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried or owned one of these please?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/technivorm-one-cup-filter-coffee-maker.html


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have this model but have the bigger brother at work, I couldn't be happier with the 1.25L of coffee it makes every day at work.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

.?

buy a clever coffee for a fiver. I love my two technivorms, but they are for when I need to brew a flask full. For one cup, stick to the simple option!

EDIT: that price is obscene considering you can buy the 1.2 l version I have for 150 quid new.

Ove engineering a problem, but there is no doubt they work.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is the clever available for a fiver? If so - where, please?

Had the 1.25l tecnivorm too previously but never got the grind right for it.

I struggle with brewed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the technivorm is a one cup version! and I have a Clever!


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> the technivorm is a one cup version! and I have a Clever!


I know it is a one cup version. That was my point?! It's replacing a five pound one cup option with another that is no better.

the 1.2l version I have serves a purpose as it makes enough for my weekend needs in one go with nO hassle. Into a flask that keeps it warm.

If I want one cup why would you pay 200 quid to have a clever or a v60 type thing? Pointless. Unless you like to over complicate a problem that didn't really exist? The outcome is one cup, via hot water and a filter!

(ps the clevers where 4.80 at Amazon recently. I got a few!)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Steve7 said:


> (ps the clevers where 4.80 at Amazon recently. I got a few!)


Thanks! Looks they've gone up though...


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Just a bit. The 4.80 was all in as well. New version.

Wish I had bought ten!

the one cup Technivorm will be lovely and work perfectly, though. It won't save you any time or get better coffee than a kettle and a one cup thinymabob like a clever, v60, or kalita.


----------

